# Need feedback on my paintings



## walbricks (Jun 29, 2020)

Hey everyone!
I just started painting last month and have no learning experience at all. I just would like some feedback on my paintings that I have done so far so I can improve in the future!
Im new on here so I dont know how to post images with my post, but I do have an Instagram page with all my paintings! 
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/notperfikt/
Hope to hear some feedback from yall! 
Thanks!


----------



## Jam7sam (Jul 27, 2020)

I really like how you painted the mountain in “highest point”. I to have only been painting a few months an mountains seems to be my weak point I just can’t get it down lol. I really like the different colors and tones you used on it instead of the traditional black and white lines.


----------



## LeeTuck (Mar 23, 2020)

walbricks said:


> Hey everyone!
> I just started painting last month and have no learning experience at all. I just would like some feedback on my paintings that I have done so far so I can improve in the future!
> Im new on here so I dont know how to post images with my post, but I do have an Instagram page with all my paintings!
> Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/notperfikt/
> ...


i think ur painting is beautiful. maybe after this u can try scribble sketch so that u have variety of artwork. like this one i saw on https://vincelow.com.my/


----------



## PaintingRed003 (Aug 19, 2020)

I really like your paintings. The simplicity of them is really intriguing. The only thing I would say caught my eye is the texture of the paint. It looks like you might not be getting full coverage with your paint, so it isn't smooth. The texture of the canvas is showing through. I have this problem too, and the two ways I found to fix it is 1) use several layers of paint, drying between layers, and 2) mixing some gesso in to the paint. I have yet to try the gesso trick but I have heard it is really useful. The other think is to try something more complex. Even if you have to trace, try to paint something with more objects in the photo, more realistic, more background, something like that.
Hope this helps!:vs_love:


----------

